# sumador de 4 bits



## mmvgm1 (May 29, 2010)

hola
tengo que hacer un sumador de 4 bits con el decodificador todo con compuertas y los numeros se tienen que ver en un display de 7 segmentos.
La simulacion que hice en livewire funciona bien con todo y los codigos que puse para representar valores mayores de 9, pero no me pidio ninguna fuente(asumo que los botones como las compuertas vienen ya con esa conexion en el simulador), lo unico es una tierra en el display y ahora que lo estoy armando fisicamente no se donde tengo que alimentar el circuito.
El display es de catodo comun y estoy usando las mismas compuertas que salen en el archivo. Mi duda es si tengo q alimentar tanto el display, los intergados y los botones y de que forma hacerlo. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 30, 2010)

Hola mmvgm1

El simulador LiveWire ya “Conecta” por Default la fuente apropiada y la tierra(Gnd, Masa, Tierra) a los circuitos que insertes en tu diseño.

Para hacerlo en realidad (No virtual) debes ver las hojas de datos de los circuitos integrados que estés utilizando en tu diseño.

Para ello entra al siguiente enlace y busca por Número de identificación aquellos IC’s que utilizas.
Por ejemplo: 4081B es el que más estas utilizando.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

en las hojas de datos encontrarás donde conectar la(s) fuentes de alimentación.

Para hacer una lista de los componentes que tienes en tu circuito abre el menú:
Tools -> Reports y puedes seleccionar 2 tipos de reportes. Prueba uno y luego el otro.
Debes indicarle un recuadro donde imprima esa lista de componentes.
El recuadro se hace con el Mouse haciendo Drag sobre la pantalla y en un lugar Vacío para que no encime el reporte.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Para qué ese diagramote. Junta los componentes para que se vea todo en una sola pantalla.


----------



## mmvgm1 (May 30, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda.
yo se q quedo muy grande pero cuando lo fui montando lo hice como por bloques separados y por eso quedo tan grande.
Nada mas me queda una duda, yo se que tengo q conectar cada integrado a tierra y alimentarlo lo que no estoy seguro es si en los botones tengo que hacerlo tambien con los 5 voltios


----------



## MrCarlos (May 30, 2010)

Hola mmvgm1

Los botones que utilizas en tu circuito realmente no existen en el mercado estos se utilizan en LiveWire para facilitar el hacer circuitos.

Al hacer tu circuito es la realidad debes colocar unos conmutadores SPDT para que se puedan conectar las diferentes entradas de tu circuito ya sea al positivo ó al negativo de la fuente de alimentación. Con esto podrás asignar a un determinado Bit un 1 ó un 0 Lógico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

